# Low-tech stem plants recommendation?



## Nont (19 Dec 2021)

Any low-tech stem plants recommended for low tech dutch scape?


----------



## Sarpijk (19 Dec 2021)

Ludwigia repens , Hygrophila 53B are two that I currently keep and grow fine without co2.

Also Liknophilla sessiflora, Hygrophila Difformis and Hemianthus micranthemoides.


----------



## whimm (19 Dec 2021)

Pogostemon erectus


----------



## Konsa (19 Dec 2021)

Hi
Pogostemon stellatus 'Octopus'(Pogostemon quadrifolius) is a beautiful narrow leaf rampant grower.
+1 for Limnophila sessiliflora but also Limnophila hererophilla is similar looking but more rampant growing plant.
Regards Konstantin


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2021)

Sarpijk said:


> udwigia repens , Hygrophila 53B are two that I currently keep and grow fine without co2.
> 
> Also Liknophilla sessiflora, Hygrophila Difformis


They're all excellent options and my go to low-energy stems.


----------



## John q (19 Dec 2021)

Low tech Dutch style, mmm. Ludwigia repens definitely, lobelia cardinals, Ludwigia super red, Blyxa japonica, alternanthera reineckii will all work well low tech. Plus all the other plants mentioned above.


----------



## tiger15 (19 Dec 2021)

John q said:


> Low tech Dutch style, mmm. Ludwigia repens definitely, lobelia cardinals, Ludwigia super red, Blyxa japonica, alternanthera reineckii will all work well low tech. Plus all the other plants mentioned above.


AR and Blyxia japonica are difficult, even in high tech.   Ludwigia repens is easy,  L super red more difficult.  I wonder if you have high light to find them easy in low tech.


----------



## Nont (20 Dec 2021)

Cheers everyone! will try AR, Ludwigia repens and Hygrophila 53b. Any Rotalas recommended?


----------



## PARAGUAY (20 Dec 2021)

Giving a shout for Hygrophilla Polysperma .Can be kept bushy and neat with careful trimming. Grows just as fast in my low energy as the high CO2 tank.


----------



## pat1cp (20 Dec 2021)

I've got limnophila aquatica in a low tech set-up and it's taken over.

Nice looking plant and easy to grow in my (I'll say it again), very limited experience.


----------



## John q (20 Dec 2021)

tiger15 said:


> I wonder if you have high light to find them easy in low tech.


No definitely not high light and certainly not suggesting they are easy to grow lowtech. Just saying they can be grown in these conditions.

With lower light you'll still get some lower leaf loss on the AR, upping the light for me caused full on leaf melt in the bottom 3rd of the plant and also lead to upper leaves becoming twisted and distorted.

You won't achieve the lush compact growth in lowtech and the red colouration will be more browny red. Will look a bit like this.





Hope that helps.


----------



## aec34 (20 Dec 2021)

EchinodorusScape said:


> Cheers everyone! will try AR, Ludwigia repens and Hygrophila 53b. Any Rotalas recommended?


Rotala rotundifolia grows really fast in my low tech tanks - but the leaves are very small and it is not exciting me. I’ve taken most of it out now since my tanks are small and replaced it with things which are more interesting. I gave bolbitis a go on the recommendation of others on here and it is growing a treat for me - I have it glued to little pebbles and can pretend it’s a stem plant 🙂


----------



## milesjames (21 Dec 2021)

It really depends on what you are calling "low tech" I assume you mean no C02 and below 12w lighting??? I have been running low tech dutch for years so have some great recommendations but would need to know your lighting max Watts and tank depth to support best. 

Low Watt lighting can allow alot of good plants to grow, but it depends on tank depth.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Dec 2021)

Hydrocotyle tripartita


----------



## Nont (23 Dec 2021)

milesjames said:


> It really depends on what you are calling "low tech" I assume you mean no C02 and below 12w lighting???


No CO2 with 20w lighting, 37 litres (w50xl25xh30) aquarium.

After reading replies, here are the plants I’m going to order:
Alternanthera reineckii
Ludwigia repens
Limnophila aquatica
Rotala macranda or rotundifolia
Hygrophila 53b


----------



## milesjames (23 Dec 2021)

Natthanon said:


> No CO2 with 20w lighting, 37 litres (w50xl25xh30) aquarium.
> 
> After reading replies, here are the plants I’m going to order:
> Alternanthera reineckii
> ...



Hi all plants listed sound great 😊

Your lighting is good for a tank of your size you can get some medium difficulty plants given your setup. 

Are you settled on plant choices already or want some further options?


----------



## Nont (23 Dec 2021)

milesjames said:


> Are you settled on plant choices already or want some further options?


Yep, I’m going to order most of this first and try to plant it in a pot like @Zeus. Pot scape. to see if they survive this condition or not.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Dec 2021)

Natthanon said:


> try to plant it in a pot like @Zeus. Pot scape


Plus easy to move around tank to see where it does/looks best


----------



## milesjames (23 Dec 2021)

Natthanon said:


> Yep, I’m going to order most of this first and try to plant it in a pot like @Zeus. Pot scape. to see if they survive this condition or not.


Fab well let's us know if you are looking to expand your options for the next round 😊

Just a thought but you might do well with a carpet of Cuba if you wanted. Always liked adding it as the forground plant in my shallower tanks. 

You will need to do a fair amount of water changes and dosing though to keep it healthy.


----------

